# Bluetooth Unavailable



## EHeye (Jan 30, 2012)

We have a 2011 LTZ. I have searched the forums and the interwebs for some information, but I cannot find anything. Just recently our Bluetooth in the car says Unavailable. Tried resetting to factory defaults, it didnt do anything. Any ideas? I am not sure if I can pull the battery terminal on this car like I used to with old cars to reset things.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

i would say that could possibly work but i had issues with mine and the dealer reseated all the plugs and i havent had issues since. mine wasnt saying unavailable though.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

EHeye said:


> We have a 2011 LTZ. I have searched the forums and the interwebs for some information, but I cannot find anything. Just recently our Bluetooth in the car says Unavailable. Tried resetting to factory defaults, it didnt do anything. Any ideas? I am not sure if I can pull the battery terminal on this car like I used to with old cars to reset things.



EHeye,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealer and have them look into this for you. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## kevhar (Jun 19, 2016)

just wondering if you ever got Bluetooth fixed on cruze....im having same problems


----------

